# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  Covid-19 "testing" is MASS DNA COLLECTION.

## Snowball

CDC description of test: COVID-19 is NOT identified or detected. Immune response is. 
Meanwhile, DNA is extracted. 

"The serology test will look for the presence of antibodies, which are specific proteins made in response to infections.  Antibodies can be found in the blood and in other tissues of those who are tested after infection.  The antibodies detected by this test indicate that a person had an immune response to SARS-CoV-2"
https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019...t/testing.html

A long Q-tip shoved up your nose: what to expect from a coronavirus test
https://www.nydailynews.com/coronavi...2le-story.html

Testing for coronavirus involves testing people's DNA to find a specific sequence unique to COVID-19.
https://news.com.au/technology/innov...6a5ceb651c8668

"Chinese doctors are diagnosing the coronavirus (2019-nCoV) by taking a throat or nasal swab from any person showing symptoms, such as a fever. The swabs are transported in batches to laboratories run by the local centers for disease control, where they are put through machines that use a form of DNA analysis called polymerase chain"
https://alphabiolabs.us/2020/02/dna-...ct-coronavirus

Zero Hedge, Event 201 Unfolds: Covid-19 Action Platform = Global Government
(3/17/20)
https://jamesfetzer.org/2020/03/zero...al-government/

----------


## Snowball

Dr. Joseph and Mrs. Elizabeth Walder are renowned philanthropic givers. Through their organization, The Walder Foundation, the Walders have devoted themselves to creating a sustainable future for everyone. 


“In Judaism, giving to others is not only an act of generosity but really a requirement, an obligation upon the individual who is fortunate enough to have resources to help others.” This guiding principle underlies the relationship that Dr. Walder and Mrs. Walder have developed with the center and numerous other educational and charitable organizations in the United States and Israel. 
https://www.waldereducation.org/abou...nd-mrs-walder/



"Joseph Walder, M.D., Ph.D. (Northwestern University), founded Integrated DNA Technologies, Inc. in 1987"
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Integr...A_Technologies



IDT manufactured primer and probe kit that can be used as a component of the CDC testing protocol for which the CDC obtained Emergency Use Authorization (EUA) for the diagnosis and detection of COVID-19. (Photo: Business Wire)
March 16, 2020 11:32 AM Eastern Daylight Time

https://www.businesswire.com/news/ho...s-Key-COVID-19

CORALVILLE, Iowa--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Integrated DNA Technologies (IDT), a leading comprehensive genomics solutions provider, today announced its success in large-scale manufacturing of a key component used to enable testing of millions of Americans for COVID-19. 

IDT manufactured primer and probe kit that can be used as a component of the CDC testing protocol for which the CDC obtained Emergency Use Authorization (EUA) for the diagnosis and detection of COVID-19. (Photo: Business Wire)

 IDT’s key component is a primer and probe kit, which assists in DNA analysis of patient samples.

As of March 9, IDT had shipped and the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) has qualified primer and probe kits sufficient to enable over 1 million tests to be conducted pursuant to the CDC Emergency Use Authorization (EUA) testing protocol. IDT manufactured sufficient primer and probe kits to enable an additional 2.5 million tests during the week of March 9, and expects to manufacture 5 million tests per week starting March 16, and thereafter...

Dr. Joseph Walder

----------


## Anti Globalist

Then the government will use your DNA for nefarious purposes and use it to pin crimes on you.

----------

